# Caravan Club vote



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well I missed that bit of excitement then. I have been informed by the Warden on the CC Black Knowl site recently, that the CC had a membership vote on which way round we should park on the pitches and it was decided that all leisure doors should open the same side. So does this mean that we are no longer required to face outwards for a quick exit in cases of emergency and does it also apply to caravans.
Anyone confirm this.

cabby


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Really??

Have things become this pathetic that you all must face one way now??

I can understand some rules.....but this is....


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

You wouldn't want two leisure doors facing each other - the parties might meet each other and become friendly 

I've not seen anything about this "vote".


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

They are too full of their own importance! I also know nothing of a vote!


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

*This is just not true*, under the new pitching rule you can go any way you want front in or back in. The continental door thing is just caravanners being idiots, you look out of your windows not your door.
By the way i'm a warden also.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have sent the Club this email.

Dear Club

I have now been told many variations about how and where I should pitch my Motorhome on the club sites. I cannot believe that there is so much confusion.
My vehicle is a continental make and the lounge is at the front. So we like to be able to relax and enjoy a view like all the other members.
I have been told that we must face out on some sites and face in on others, the latest is we must park so that our leisure door faces the same way as all the others, even if it means we face a hedge or a brick wall when looking out.
Could you please advise us as to when the recent membership vote took place that decided on this, we were told this event took place by the warden at the Black Knowl site in the New Forest, as we had no notification or chance to vote.
We noticed on some sites the pitches were large enough for us to pitch sideways so that the door faced straight out and did not overlook anyone.

Can we please have a definitive answer.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Cabby,

Instead of believing any old myth that's thrown in front of you, why don't you look on the website or give them a ring, or do you get a perverse pleasure from pedalling hackneyed prejudices?

As I understand it Glen is absolutely correct.

Roger


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Roger, as I see it Cabby is behaving reasonably, he is passing on something that he was told by a person in authority (as CC Wardens are), he may not have believed it and has certainly queried it.......

So why should he not raise it on here? He is perfectly entitled to do so and to seek other people's opinions.

I do not believe that it is true, but if it is not true then perhaps someone at the CC should be asking the Warden at Black Knowle why he said it or was it a misunderstanding?

Either way, it is not unreasonable to seek clarification.



pomme1 said:


> Instead of believing any old myth that's thrown in front of you, why don't you look on the website or give them a ring, *or do you get a perverse pleasure from pedalling hackneyed prejudices?*


such statements could be construed as a personal, and unprovoked, attack on an individual's right to post their opinions..........

Dave


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Roger

back off and let him ask the question no harm in that surely !

I love the quote from Roger _`As I understand it _'! so he doesn't know for sure either

Well Well !


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Roger,

Very rude of you ! 

You might also try peddling instead of pedalling.

Are you going to attack every post on here that does not strike a chord with you ?


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I find it amazing that some people object to your door facing their door. What is wrong with talking or at least passing the time of day with others. When we are at Moffat we like to face the hills and not into the site. This means on some pitches our door is facing someone elses. One time, the people next door erected a large windscreen about an hour after we arrived and sat behind it for the rest of the visit. IMHO sad!

As to the original post have not heard of this 'rule' but good for the OP bringing it forward for discussion.

Dave


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Alphadee,

Thank you for taking the trouble to point out my spelling mistake. My only defence is that Iam a lifelong cyclist!!

I am no apologist for the Caravan Club, and some of the things they do frustrate the hell out of me, but I am sick and tired of people taking every opportunity to tak a pop at the club, usually based on half truths and prejudices.

Penguin, you will also note that Cabby posted his latest missive some twenty-one minutes after he was told by 'someone in authority' i.e. Glen, that what he had been told was untrue.

Roger


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

pomme1 said:


> Alphadee,
> 
> Thank you for taking the trouble to point out my spelling mistake. My only defence is that Iam a lifelong cyclist!!
> 
> ...


You still haven't cleared up the piece in your quote as you understand it, so you don't know either!!!

I use CC most of the time and regularly get told different things at different sites!!

Maybe communication training in a consistent and uniform manner would clear up these misunderstandings!

However it still doesn't explain why they are turning into a rules for everything club does it.

Motorhomes are freedom! as long as you stick to the rules of The CC LOL !!!!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Nust to get away from who is entitled to post what :

What do/would a warden do with one of the MHs which have a door at the rear? make it park sideways across the pitch and therefore possibly infringre the 6m rule?  :lol: 

I have never been on a wildcamping site where I HAD to park in a certain way.  

Geoff


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

My understanding was that you are now required to pitch lined up to the white pitch marker with your vehicle to the right of it as you look from the front of the pitch? Which way round you are doesn't matter. Or then again I might be out of date and about to be told off at Hunters Moon.

Ron


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

I am not aware of any vote by the CC.

I have raised a number of queries on the Caravan Clubs own forum but have failed to get any formal response from the Club HQ.

Fortunately there are a couple of wardens on the forum who have tried to clarify matters.

I wouldn't hold my breath for a reply from the CC Cabby. They are too busy making up new pitching rules, health & safety rules and various other regulations.

They have become obsessed with "pitching to the peg" often leaving acres of unused space at one end of the pitch and cramped conditions of he rest of the pitch. Becoming a real frustration for many members.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you Roger for your comments, no offence has been taken as none was meant I am sure.
However, even though another member who is a Warden says one thing, why was it different to the warden who spoke to us, there were 4 of us present at the time. One had to park with the bonnet nosed into a very large tree, until they moved him and put a caravan there. 
What I and many others would like is a statement in writing as to the "new" rule. Also as to is there a hard and fast rule.
I did say at the time that it must be easier if they allowed wardens to use common sense rather than head office rules.
This is the only country that insists which way round you pitch.

I was on a site this year when after spending 5 nights and due to leave in 2 days was told I had pitched up wrongly and would have to move and yet I was positioned by another warden when I arrived.

As a cabby I can still carry a bale of hay and should I be taken short am allowed to relieve myself at the rear nearside wheel, even if carrying a passenger. But if I want to listen to the music/football on the radio I need the passengers permission. :? :? 
It's a funny old world.

cabby


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Bottom line...... Who cares :roll: ....


ray.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> However, even though another member who is a Warden says one thing, why was it different to the warden who spoke to us, there were 4 of us present at the time.
> cabby


From observation many of the wardens have a keen sense of humour and I suspect they saw Cabby as rather gullible and this was their idea of fun. I suppose they get that way from dealing with members of the great British unwashed all day long.

G


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

When we were at Rowntree Park we were asked to park nose into the pitch because of our door being on the opposite side to British vans. We found a pitch that we were not looking out at hedges or walls and happily complied.

Two other continental motorhomes came in after us and I bet they were asked to park nose in, they chose not to, they reversed in and I don't believe anyone said anything to them or asked them to re-pitch.

Mind you, the very next day we were all evacuated due to the site flooding. It was easier for the rebels to get out than it was for us. We had to wait for the people on the pitch behind us to leave so we could nip across the road between panicking campers before we could drive out.

If we ever go there again and its raining, we too will choose to rebel against the Wardens request.  :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

chermic said:


> When we were at Rowntree Park we were asked to park nose into the pitch because of our door being on the opposite side to British vans. We found a pitch that we were not looking out at hedges or walls and happily complied.
> 
> Two other continental motorhomes came in after us and I bet they were asked to park nose in, they chose not to, they reversed in and I don't believe anyone said anything to them or asked them to re-pitch.
> 
> ...


Hi. 8O 8O 8O You actually got on to Rowntree Park.. Amazing!..

ray.


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

chermic said:


> When we were at Rowntree Park we were asked to park nose into the pitch because of our door being on the opposite side to British vans. We found a pitch that we were not looking out at hedges or walls and happily complied.
> 
> Two other continental motorhomes came in after us and I bet they were asked to park nose in, they chose not to, they reversed in and I don't believe anyone said anything to them or asked them to re-pitch.
> 
> ...


I have a Hobby and the assistant there told me I had to pitch nose in and I told him I was a warden and that was not what the new rule stated so he fetched the warden (caravanner) and after much discussion we decide that I could pitch the way I wanted. They are retiring after this season.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

At St Agnes CC site, we were requested to park with the offside rear to the post, or nearside front to the post.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Cabby,

Thank you for your gracious response and please accept my apologies if you were offended.

I do think the club's new pitching rule is a bit silly and unduly bureaucratic, but I don't think it's anything to do with facing doors. That I think is a few wardens putting two and two together and making five.

If you look on the site details page on the CC website, it actually sets out the new pitching 'rule', but then gives the wardens discretion to vary it as they choose. I guess the majority will apply common sense, but there's always one or two.....!

Roger


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

"Wheel" leave it at that then Roger. We don't want to get too pumped up about these things.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

So what do these 'Wardens' do if you park against what they perceive as the 'Rules'?

Do they have the MH towed away?

Call the police?

What action can they take?

Geoff


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> So what do these 'Wardens' do if you park against what they perceive as the 'Rules'?
> 
> Do they have the MH towed away?
> 
> ...


They can ask you to leave or cancel your membership I don't agree with all the rules but if I use a site I respect the rules, even private sites have rules


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

same here Geoff

what do they do??

Im not anarchist , but I do not suffer fools gladly

And backed up with a mad barking hound who dislikes anyone near the van

I doubt I would move from the position that suited me

if they object to the hound, I would just need to bring him out to Fawn all over them

7 Stone of embarressment :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

I park wherever I can have the side door opening onto the grass so that my dog can sit outside! She likes to lie on the grass, kinder than the stones! Not sure how that fits in with the rules!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It amazes me how many people will believe and get excited about any rumour that others see fit to propagate without checking the facts ! The CC site- pitching rules and FAQ page- make it clear to all. It just needs to be read. 

I sometimes used to wonder how propaganda merchants used to have it so easy in various wars and then I joined MHF.

Are some of you members of the local Rent-A-Mob at weekends as well ?

G


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I have not had a problem with any CC site and they dont care which way around.
rear offside or front nearside to the peg! i.e. middle of the pitch.
since November
Bunree
Strathclyde
Bridlington
Beechwood Grange
Wharfedale
Hebden Bridge
Alderstead Heath
Chapel Lane


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

not yet Grizzly

but I am looking for a bit of excitement   

Where are these weekends held????

aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Do calm down Grizzly. you are getting all your fur ruffled up over nothing.Again :roll: :roll: 
I simply asked about this NEW rule on here as this is where I thought I would find up to date information which will be correct.
I somehow do not think the warden found all four of us as gullible. 
I also emailed the club as well, not that I expect a straight forward reply in this pc mad world.
I shall now go onto the CC website and read on there.
Now go and chew a bone and relax.   

cabby


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

aldra said:


> Where are these weekends held????
> 
> aldra


Anywhere the ignorant gather.

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> Do calm down Grizzly. you are getting all your fur ruffled up over nothing.Again :roll: :roll:


Wrong cabby, I am icily calm.



> I simply asked about this NEW rule on here as this is where I thought I would find up to date information which will be correct.


That is massively naive of you. The "new " rule came out earlier this year. You will NEVER get impartial and truthful information about the main clubs on here because there are too many people here who will always let a good ruck get in the way of fact. Did it not occur to you to look on the website of the Caravan Club. It is clearly laid out there and took seconds to find.



> I somehow do not think the warden found all four of us as gullible.


Frankly, I do. it was naughty of him to do so but they are only human and it must be an irresistible urge to take the mick out of the punters sometimes.



> I also emailed the club as well, not that I expect a straight forward reply in this pc mad world.


You see; you're doing it again ! The CC are always perfectly straightforward in all the replies to queries I've ever made. And quick too.



> I shall now go onto the CC website and read on there.


Hurray ! You should have done this before you posted.



> Now go and chew a bone and relax.


I am perfectly calm. I just hate to see a forum that I've enjoyed for 8 years going to pot.

G


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi G, never expected you to get abrasive and rude. 
I was wrong maybe there is a need for the ignore button.

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

As someone who never goes near "club" sites of any flavour I had understood that the original "concern" was that different people at different sites and indeed different people at the same site had all given different answers based on different interpretations of the same rule and that few if any of which had tallied with the "official" line.

I am therefore amongst those some what startled by Grizzly living up to her name.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> Hi G, never expected you to get abrasive and rude.
> I was wrong maybe there is a need for the ignore button.
> 
> cabby [/unquote]
> ...


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Like Techno I have never had any problems even before the new pitching rules came into force. I have always parked on any pitch commercial or otherwise to take best advantage of any slope without any problem whatsoever whether that be forward or backward onto the peg.

I think now that the CC has its own forums (what ever you think of them) that is the place to ask such questions, not on here, after all the powers that be need to know that all wardens are singing from the same song sheet.

peedee


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

When I recently visited Rowantree Park the warden handed me a site plan that stated continental vans had to park nose in. She then said it is advisory and that I could go rear in if I wished.

Incidentally Grizzly the FAQ on the CC forum Club Together has raised as many questions as it answers. There is much debate on that forum about the pitching rules.

Seems to me that if we adhere to the minimum spacing requirements to comply with fire regs then anything else is an unnecessary complication. :wink:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

A good explanation on the 'booking in' procedure from the CC forum;
http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/commun...t-really-as-draconian-as-thisis-it/rb/444474/


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Zepp said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > So what do these 'Wardens' do if you park against what they perceive as the 'Rules'?
> ...


So if one parks the same way as other MHs one could have one's Membership cancelled for having the habitation door on the wrong side, even if it were shut?

Well if true who would want to be a member of a club like that?

Anyway it seems, from replies on here, that many MHF members have 'infringed' with impunity so if the club enforced the 'Rule' they could lose a lot of members.

If they do not enforce the rule what is the point of introducing it?

Geoff


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> cabby said:
> 
> 
> > Hi G, never expected you to get abrasive and rude.
> ...


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Jamsieboy said:


> When I recently visited Rowantree Park the warden handed me a site plan that stated continental vans had to park nose in.


What constitutes a 'continental van'? Ours is German (Hymer) but is RHD. Is that considered continental or not?

Rgds
CD


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Sideways86 said:


> At the risk of this going on forever Cabby was merely seeking clarification!
> 
> Surely even for Grizzly people there cannot be anything wrong in that.
> 
> Think I will change my name to Happy!


Welcome Happy- and Geoff:

My point is very clear: Cabby will NOT get clarification on this site. This discussion has been held so many times on here over the past years. The discussion always ends the same way. Many post that they have had no problems at all pitching, a minority that they have had problems and some become militant and want us to take to the streets !

If you go to the horse's mouth- the Caravan Club website- you will see that they are well aware of what is happening and are working towards any solutions that seem necessary.

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/news-and-events/news/club-news/2013/apr/site-pitches-and-spacing

G
Edit to add: If you read the above you will see that the ONLY rule is that you maintain a safe distance from neighbours by pitching in the centre of your allocated area. This is the CC fire regulation and seems sensible to me. It's also sensible that arguments are not generated between neighbours because one has parked too close to the other. Within your area you can pitch backwards, forwards or upside down if the mood takes you.

If you're going to have a discussion then at least start off with facts.

G


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> If you're going to have a discussion then at least start off with facts.
> 
> G


WHAT!???

And spoil a good thread?

I find a few of their rules a tad irritating but the benefits outweigh them. If the general public weren't such gimps in the first place we wouldnt need all these guidelines. I'll refer to my 'grey waste down the dishwashing sink' thread to highlight why we need a list of rules...


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I think this one is like a rather well done steak now !


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We belong to both CC and C&CC, but apart from the occasional bit of stuff in the magazines, we don't use any of their facilities.

We spent the weekend at Little Casterton near Stamford, and had a view west over the hills and valleys to a most gorgeous sunset, which topped off a lovely day. We were exhibiting of course, so not exactly a free weekend, but Thursday afternoon to this morning we stayed free of charge on the showground, and we had a Spitfire and Hurrican flypast over the show as well.

Regimented sites are all very well if you don't mind fitting in with their rules, but we've never been ones for doing that, so we find our own locations, as and when needed.

I've just filled in the latest CC online questionnaire, nothing too difficult, but the people that put the questionnaires together could learn a few tricks, the questions and answer options aren't that good.

Peter


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Sideways86 said:
> 
> 
> > At the risk of this going on forever Cabby was merely seeking clarification!
> ...


Totally agree that such threads usually follow the same route.....

BUT Cabby was told by the warden EXACTLY how to park, and that is not compatible with the CC rules except that in 4c "*if the pitches are NOT numbered the site staff will advise" *

there are specific rules for e.g. Old Hartley, but the general thing as stated is that you can park *whichever way you wish as long as the 6m separation is maintained.*

Cabby may not get a specific response, but the Warden seems to have been a tad over-zealous IMO in telling him which way he MUST park - unless the pitches are not numbered and even then he can only *advise*.

It seems to me the devil is in the detail and the style of response, was it an advice or an instruction? If the former it can be ignored, if the latter it is not his role to do so........

That is the way that I would interpret the CC response that you linked;

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/news-and-events/news/club-news/2013/apr/site-pitches-and-spacing

Dave


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry guys but it incorrect to say the CC let you pitch how you like as long as the 6m rule is observed.

The CC insist that you pitch "on the peg".


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I was shown a sketch of how to park to the peg and was instructed which way round to park on more than one occasion

I said and stand by my comment, this is meant to be a site to help and debate things of our pastime together

Not to be ridiculed by certain members who always no best about everything.

I have had many different instructions this year from CC wardens so the OP that thinks you can park which way you like as long as the minimum gap rules are adhered to is simply voicing only their own opinion again and not fact that they say they only deal in

As for the comment about this site loosing its edge I think that is rubbish, I have told many people about the help, encouragement and guidance you can receive from nice genuine people on here

Now I have more pressing things to conclude.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

As a member, I do sometimes wonder how the CC manages to tie itself in knots on what should be a simple matter.

I recognise for those staying on site for a longer period, such as caravanners, it may be a bigger concern although the solution is simply for the CC to make a decision, accept some will not like it, and let the wardens get on with using their common sense - which I find they do. 

Douglas Bader said "Rules are for the obedience of fools and the guidance of wise men." Personally, I'm quite happy to let wardens apply their wisdom because I am too busy enjoying motorhoming to worry about whether wardens interpret the rule book correctly. I like my wardens to be sensible and friendly not policemen or policewomen.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

In the 30 years that we were CC members and used the sites we never had a disagreement with a warden, nor was there ever any time when we felt hard done by or ill treated.

"Treat as you wish to be treated" seems to be the axiom that is applicable...... 

But we were well aware that some members did not behave in that manner............. 

Dave


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

They are the wardens their rules apply, I must admit I never have had a bad word either


some sites are strict some are not so strict, a bit like people really!


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I just don't know who to believe :? 8O  

I think I'll reserve judgement on joining for now ( the club not the debate).


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

My only incident was with the Baltic Wharf Steward who asked me to move my front NS wheel 6" nearer the marker having gone in forward. I did this but of course the remainder of the non cab part of the NS was then over the marker. Therefore if I had reversed in I would have been in the same position with regards to the marker as I was in my original position. 
With no awning or car there was a wide expanse of pitch between me and my neighbour to my OS but I was very close to my NS neighbours car as he had an awning as well.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Boy am I glad I haven't renewed my CC membership.

No more funny handshakes or doffing my cap to the warden.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well I did get an email reply from the CC, but it merely pointed me to their website.
So again I read all the information that the web site has to offer on the rules etc.well tv was rubbish.
Much to my chagrin, Grizzly is correct :roll: :roll: :roll: In that the only hard and fast rule is that of being 6 meters away from your neighbour.
Which way you pitch, is up to how the Wardens ADVISE you to pitch.

There can be no standard hard and fast rule as the club sites and pitches vary too much.

However my OP was really to the effect that there was a membership vote and as a member why was I not given my opportunity to do so. Did anyone else get the chance. 
So there was not a vote to make everyone's leisure door face the same way. The Warden lied to get me to conform.
So my thoughts now are, thank goodness for the CL's


cabby


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Yes CLs seem to becoming more popular. I noticed my local ones were full over the weekend. Soon we won't be able to get on them either!

peedee


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> However my OP was really to the effect that there was a membership vote and as a member why was I not given my opportunity to do so. Did anyone else get the chance.


There is an AGM each year to which all members get an invitation. I think they also do regional members meetings closer to home.

I've never been to either one but I did join the CC panel a couple of years ago and get asked my opinion in a long questionnaire every now and again.

That always has a space at the end of submit any thought or requests. I keep putting in for van cleaning facilities on sites where it is possible but I've only ever found one lot ! I've also asked them to look at the possibility of making some external car parks into an overnight-only aire. Some do seem to allow this, informally.

G


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Caravan Club vote Forum.*

If there was a vote then I must confess that I missed it.
I did receive a long survey the other day about "Designing your ideal site." This was from some company being employed by the Caravan Club.

I did make a mistake on a recent booking in that I selected "Pitch without awning".
I did not realise that this severely limited the number of pitches available to me. "Blue posts only" I was told. Cannot recall seeing them before.
But, after some discussion, the warden kindly relented and allowed me to go on a White post pitch.

I wonder how many of us actually get the van back into the same position if we have been out in it for the day.
I suppose that I dare not mention the method used by some unscrupulous people- move the post. Half of them are falling over anyway.

We went to visit some friends at the Brighton site last week and went in our Panda.
On previous occasions we have been allowed to take the car on site. Our friends have a motorcaravan and there is plenty of spare room. But this time we were told that we could not longer take it in- or even use the late night arrivals lay by. We had to park outside the site in the lane outside.
The reason given for us not being allowed to go in was "there have been complaints about too many vehicles going around."
The lay by could not be used as it had been turned into the "exit lane" as they had doubled up on the arrivals lanes- to stop outfits queueing up outside.
It was fun watching some of the big American vans manoeuvre through to get out.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

park mine with the door facing away from next door

explain to the warden it stops my dog attacking the next door neighbours, or at least gives me a head start

All this whilst a mad dog is going bolistic in the van

Next day apologies that a 7 stone plus dog thinks you are great to lean on and lick to death

Such is life :lol: 

aldra


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

bigcats30 said:


> Really??
> 
> Have things become this pathetic that you all must face one way now??
> 
> I can understand some rules.....but this is....


I thought that the rules had something to do with ensuring that if awnings were always on he same side (say to the west of a van for example) they would never be too close to each other. This is done to avoid a fire risk


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

At the end of the day a pitch is a pitch does not matter which way you pitch, caravannerer's will go ( car/ caravan/awning) or if they feel inclined the continental way it might be (awning /caravan/car) Moterhomers just stick in the middle, job done :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

delawaredandy said:


> At the end of the day a pitch is a pitch does not matter which way you pitch, caravannerer's will go ( car/ caravan/awning) or if they feel inclined the continental way it might be (awning /caravan/car) Moterhomers just stick in the middle, job done :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Not tru.

If the owners of the site of the local authorities have set certain regulations (safety or otherwise) then the site managers/wardens are almost certainly legally bound to uphold those regulations. It's a shame that the blame is nearly always laid on the shoulders of the wardens and not where it should be laid.

If you do not like the regulations then, like me, you should go elsewhere.

Using such a site, knowing what it is like and then complaining is a bit like going to football match and then complaining that they are not playing rugby.


----------

